
Show HN: GroupSnapp – Event based photo sharing - suurmond
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zilverline.photospective
======
Amir6
Excellent idea. I have a couple of suggestions in case you would like to get
in touch and have a discussion.

~~~
suurmond
Thank you very much, I would love to hear your suggestions.

